# Solder prices!



## PeckPlumbing (Mar 19, 2011)

I haven't had to buy any solder in a while, just bought some the other day. Turbotorch 'viper' 95/5 was 33 bucks a roll! Maybe the parts house is jacking small things up... but we have never paid this much for solder before!


Anyone else bought any lately?


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Same here on 95/5. Over $100 for a pound of 15% Silver solder as well.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

The price is directly tied to the price of gasoline.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Yes, solder has gone up. I wonder how much it costs me (my direct and indirect cost) to solder a joint. When I add up my license re-newal fee, insurance, gas to drive to customer, solder, flux, acetylene, etc., etc., I wonder just how much it costs?


----------



## Titletownplumbr (Feb 16, 2011)

PeckPlumbing said:


> I haven't had to buy any solder in a while, just bought some the other day. Turbotorch 'viper' 95/5 was 33 bucks a roll! Maybe the parts house is jacking small things up... but we have never paid this much for solder before!
> 
> 
> Anyone else bought any lately?


Solder has gotten nuts. I picked up 10 - 1lb. rolls of 95/5 on the internet about a month ago for $15.00 per roll.


----------



## HOMER (Jun 5, 2011)

Bridget (or equiv)95/5 approx $21.00 per lb in so Cal (plus 10.25% sales tax)


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

HOMER said:


> in so Cal (plus 10.25% sales tax)


Good Gawd! 

Does that sales tax come with an income tax too?


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

That's it! I'm going back to 50/50! :whistling2:


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

50/50 is like 10 bucks, think i may have to start using that.....


----------



## jcesar (Oct 4, 2011)

Do they allow 50/50 for potable water in the other states cause i noe here in mass we use 95/5 or silvabritee


----------



## c-note (Aug 12, 2011)

50/50 not allowed in potable water systems its time to pro press everything.


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

Redwood said:


> Good Gawd!
> 
> Does that sales tax come with an income tax too?


Sure does ! 
Add another 10% to 12% on top of that sales tax.


----------

